
Show HN: Emburse – Employee Debit Cards with Oversight - peterlai
https://www.emburse.com/
======
peterlai
Founder here - looking for feedback on the product. You can think of Emburse
as being like AmEx with Expensify-like features built-in. If you're in the
process of transitioning from having all spend on a shared corporate card to
having cards for each department or employee, definitely take a look.

~~~
sokoloff
Best of luck.

Minor item: FAQ says that pricing will be available by end of 2015, which has
just passed.

As for product feedback, I've literally never understood the appeal of debit
cards over credit cards. I get cash back, delayed payments/free float, better
anti-fraud, and better purchase protections with a credit card. So, I wish you
the best of luck, but I don't "get it" unless there's a largish market that
can't get (or can't handle) credit cards.

~~~
peterlai
For now, we're starting with a debit card product because they're easier to
launch. Eventually, as the product gains more traction, it will be easier to
launch a credit product with the advantages you're looking for.

Which that said, there's plenty of opportunity as a debit card product. We
believe that no financial product right now really prioritizes spend control
and bookkeeping accuracy in the way we do within our product.

------
mortonpe
The concept piqued my interest but after reviewing the FAQ, I am a bit
underwhelmed. The upside is that I get better oversight, the downside is that
all expenses are on a prepaid cash only basis (since it's a prepaid card, I
have to front the money well before the purchase is made). Purchasing card
programs are not just about oversight, they are also about cash flow and trade
credit optimization. It seems that the app only addresses oversight.

~~~
peterlai
For some companies such as those in manufacturing, enhanced oversight and
better spend control are necessary card program requirements. I agree that
business credit would add significant value. Thanks for the suggestion.

------
usmangul
Love what Emburse is doing with company expenses.

